# Johnson County Buck



## Chris Tyre (Oct 29, 2014)

210lb 8pt. Killed 10/19. Bucks at our place were in pre-rut. Should be blowing it up when we go up this week.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice buck!


----------



## state159 (Oct 29, 2014)

Fine buck Chris.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Castandcall (Oct 30, 2014)

The bucks nice but that hair rocks.


----------



## Chris Tyre (Oct 30, 2014)

Just to clear up the hat. I have one of those visors with the fake hair on top. Bought it thru a buddy's fundraiser that had brain cancer. Told him it is now my lucky hat in his memory. Got a lot of cracks on Facebook bout that hat. But also being a superstitious person that I am I cannot hunt without it.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 30, 2014)

Great buck - congrats!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 31, 2014)

WTG!


----------



## jlayneii (Nov 1, 2014)

Great Buck!


----------



## Castandcall (Nov 3, 2014)

Chris Tyre said:


> Just to clear up the hat. I have one of those visors with the fake hair on top. Bought it thru a buddy's fundraiser that had brain cancer. Told him it is now my lucky hat in his memory. Got a lot of cracks on Facebook bout that hat. But also being a superstitious person that I am I cannot hunt without it.



LOl Yeah I knew it was fake. I need one of those. It has more hair then I got.  Nice hunt man.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats


----------

